# Embroidery on sleeve hem and bottom hem



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

Hey!

I have an embroidery question.. I have a customer request and Im not sure if this can be done or where i could outsource if it can.

The customer is looking for embroidery around the sleeve hem and bottom hem of the shirt. It wouldnt be embroidered directly onto the shirt. It would be a fabric strip with text on it that would then be sewn onto the sleeve. Thoughts? is this possible? 

Im assuming that the strip would have to have similar elasticity characteristics as the shirt material so it doesn't restrict the sleeve.

Has anyone seen this? or can it be done? if so, where?

Thanks for your help


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm a little confused. Are you embroidering the strip of fabric then attaching it to the shirt? If so, why? Why not embroider the text directly on the shirt?


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

like the tag at the bottom of this shirt?
[media]http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_yJHvifUFCvM/Swt1ZLQoYvI/AAAAAAAAApE/wBzCeI6-VNk/s1600/Image041.jpg[/media] I have a shirt with a similar 'tag' on the shirt sleeve.


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for your responses.

It is an embroidered piece of fabric that will be attached around the sleeve and the bottom hem. see attached picture as a rough example..











lizziemaxine,
I guess it could be embroidered straight onto the t-shirt but I thought that it would be much easier to just sew the embroidered fabric on. I also thought that if it was embroidered straight on that it would feel pretty heavy as the shirts are 4.5 oz shirts.

BEHG,
I was thinking that 'tag' style fabric but it is wrapped all around the sleeve and bottom hem.

Hope this clears up any questions.


----------



## BEHG (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, that would be a lot more complicated due to 'stretching'

embroidering it straight on would likely be your best bet, but you wouldnt want to embroider a solid background like the example you posted shows. 

how large is the order? it might be worth looking into a cut and sew shop for custom shirts if it's a large order (large enough to support that level of investment)


----------



## brianmot (Dec 24, 2008)

What about a spandex type material that would stretch with the shirt?

It is not a big enough order for a cut'n'sew


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

brianmot said:


> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> It is an embroidered piece of fabric that will be attached around the sleeve and the bottom hem. see attached picture as a rough example..
> 
> ...


I not sure that it would be heavier but I think that regardless of how you do it you are going to have issues with keeping it straight.
If you embroidery directly on the shirt it is going to require multiply hoopings. Getting everything to line up perfectly I think will take so much time it will make the project unprofitable.
Attaching the fabric strips to the tee shirt could be done with a sewing machine. But, I think you will find keeping everything straight again will be an issue. I'm very experienced with a sewing machine and I'm not sure that I could keep the fabric strips straight, especially with tee shirt fabric that will move more than a heavier fabric such as denim.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I agree with Lizzie, I think the weight of the fabric and the embroidery is gonna make the sleeves and hem uncomfortable. I suggest hot stamp the items (similar to tagless tees) but you back to the straight issue.

or hot stamp the material and sew it on but I would use a similar jersey type material


----------

